# the best 50's skyscrapers



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

http://www.lastfm.com.br/group/Live+Like+In+The+50%27s+%26+60%27s

moscow state university 1953








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_State_University

palace of culture and science 1955








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_culture_and_science

ukraine hotel 1957








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_Ukraina_(Moscow)

one prudential plaza 1955








http://www.chicagoarchitecture.info/Building/1013/One-Prudential-Plaza.php

1271 avenue of the americas 1958








http://www.rockgroupdevelopment.com/ny/1271.html

kotelnicheskaya embankment 1952








http://causticjelly.blogspot.com.br/2008/11/kotelnicheskaya-embankment-building.html

socony mobil building 1956








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570247

ministry of foreign affairs 1953








http://people.cs.nctu.edu.tw/~whtsa... of Trip - Slide Show/imagepages/image97.html

sheraton dallas hotel 1959








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheraton_Dallas_Hotel

torre latinoamericana 1956








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torre_Latinoamericana

kudrinskaya square 1954








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Sisters_(Moscow)#Kudrinskaya_Square_Building

three mellon center pittsburgh 1951








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/525_William_Penn_Place

seagram building 1958








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seagram_building

1407 broadway 1950








http://www.glasssteelandstone.com/BuildingDetail/2550.php

united nations building 1952








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:UNO_New_York.JPG

tishman building 1957








http://www.aviewoncities.com/buildings/nyc/tishmanbuilding.htm

edificio banco do brasil são paulo 1955
the left

RK- Edifícios na Av. São João- São Paulo por RDKalman, no Flickr

torre de madrid 1957








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Torre_de_Madrid_01.jpg

red gate square 1953








http://www.arl.wustl.edu/~gorinsky/anna/Seven_Sisters.html

metropolitan life north building 1950
the left








http://decoarchitecture.tumblr.com/post/4122320028/madison-square-park-metropolitan-life-buildings

1065 avenue of the americas 1957








http://www.newyorkarchitecture.info/Building/2547/1065-Avenue-of-the-Americas.php

hotel leningradskaya 1953








http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PR2006_4th/Oct06_HiltonMoscow.html

edificio moreira salles (barão de iguape) 1959








http://img294.echo.cx/img294/4425/baraodeiguape9po.jpg

750 third avenue 1958








http://therealdeal.com/blog/2013/03/05/accounting-firm-inks-150k-sf-deal-at-750-third-avenue/

edificio alas buenos aires 1955








http://www.latidobuenosaires.com/sannicolasbuenosairesbairroargentinafotos.html

calyon building 1951








http://wikimapia.org/3939553/Calyon-Building

110 william street 1958








http://nl.phorio.com/?t=overview&channel=715902609&region=580258222&company=

pirelli tower milan 1958








http://www.aviewoncities.com/gallery/showpicture.htm?key=kveit0763

2 broadway building 1959








http://genetechsys.com/bkup/2broadway.asp

grolier building 1958








http://en.phorio.com/?t=overview&channel=&region=&company=506680672


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

^^2 broadway building,grolier building, UN building ,seagram building


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Moscow University, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Seagram, Palace of Culture and Science, UN HQ


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Interesting fact: The Metropolitan Life North Building was meant to be the tallest building in the world at over 1450ft, but due to the great depression it never happened. Construction started in 1928 and only finished in 1950


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

moscow state, the tallest is also the best this time :cheers:

edit: also this makes for good comparison: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=59408338&page=1


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

Seagram Building. And you forgot the quintessential glass-box skyscraper, Lever House, completed in 1952.

emilio guerra










lever house and du pont building 1958 by eralsoto, on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

In my opinion the weirdest decade in skyscraper history. So much variety can be seen above, and so many styles were dominant in different areas of the globe. Call me crazy, but my vote went to 1 Prudential Plaza. One of the most unique buildings on the planet with a bulky bottom, nice setback at the top, and a tall, off-center spire. It definitely has personality, and it is a really nice addition to Chicago. :cheers:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Moscow State University, Palace of Culture and Science, Seagram Building, United Nations, 666 Fifth Ave (Tishman), Metropolitan Life North, Pirelli, 2 Broadway.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

L.A.F.2. said:


> In my opinion the weirdest decade in skyscraper history. So much variety can be seen above, and so many styles were dominant in different areas of the globe. Call me crazy, but my vote went to 2 Prudential Plaza. One of the most unique buildings on the planet with a bulky bottom, nice setback at the top, and a tall, off-center spire. It definitely has personality, and it is a really nice addition to Chicago. :cheers:


Pssst Lanier, that is actually 1 Prudential Plaza. 2 Prudential Plaza was built in 1990... :$


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Oops, I meant 1PP. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Edificio España, Madrid. 1953.

Edificio España. Madrid por Dr. Jaus, en Flickr.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The decade the US had a break.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

^^What are you talking about? The most stellar examples of International Style architecture are from the 1950s.

With that, I voted for the Seagram Building. I can't believe that it's tied with communist crap like Moscow State University.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Yeah, there were some nice ones, but there were very few buildings built then. That's probably what Tim was getting at. Not much other than a few modernist towers here and there. Many more were built in the '60s, and in my opinion internationalist buildings reached their height in popularity in the '60s, and continued being built through the early '70s. 

If you're going to judge buildings based on the system of government responsible for their construction, you don't need to be voting.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Unless you mean towers which had been planned since the 1960s, International Style stopped dead in the 1970s in favor of more flexible modernist styles and postmodernism.

The thing is, if I were to say I liked Albert Speer's works, I would likely be called a Nazi sympathizer. So many double standards exist on this forum, warranting me to act equally as arrogant to those who don't understand both said governments did the same "stuff."


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

RegentHouse said:


> ^^What are you talking about? The most stellar examples of International Style architecture are from the 1950s.


I only ment that decade the US wasn't as dominating in quantity as others, still great architecture.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Only the ignorant will judge a building based on its country/politics and only the absolute dimmest minds of society would call one a 'sympathizer' of their politics for simply for liking their architecture.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/argenberg/262984458/in/photostream/


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Liked them ALL *except* 1407 Broadway & 1065 Avenue of the Americas.


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Moscow State University no doubt


----------

